
The Best Industries for Starting a Business Right Now - peter123
http://www.inc.com/ss/best-industries-for-starting-a-business?partner=rss
======
davidw
All in one page version:

<http://www.inc.com/print/77?partner=rss>

~~~
mixmax
On a sidenote: I never understood why these 10 page presentation things have
to autoload the next slide after X seconds. Either you haven't finished
reading or you sit around waiting, so you use the back/forward buttons to
navigate anyway. The only thing the autoload does is annoy you as the content
suddenly changes for no apparent reason.

~~~
robfitz
Slightly more pageviews for slightly increased ad revenue?

------
akamaka
Bad article title. I thought this would be about immediate business
opportunities in the current economic climate.

A better title would be "Best Industries to get if you want long-term
potential regardless of economic ups and downs".

~~~
SwellJoe
I think the better title would be "best industries to be in, if you started a
year or two ago, because if not you're already late to the game and have
several fast-rising competitors who now have a year or two head start on you".

------
mikecuesta
It's interesting to see Health care IT and SaaS as two separate categories;
both of which our startup (<http://www.carecloud.com>) falls into!

------
Ardit20
So, Basically, Everything!

